# Curling 230lbs - Strict Form - Critique?



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

What the fcuk was that all about??.........potential injury in the making there.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

you can tell it works by the massive and shredded gunz show pow pow


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

JW007 hurt his bicep curling that way too


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

awesome!! so strong...!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

was that curling????

It looked more like bent over rows to me!!!!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, awesome form :thumbup1:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

that guys sick in the face! what the hell was that


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ok ok... the form was a little bad, i'll make up for it by doing some press work on the smith


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Love it, wish he was my grandad


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

lol intense


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Vince said:


> What was that? Calves? Or was he just adjusting the bar?? :confused1:


I have noooooo idea :confused1:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i think he was just unracking it slightly. that all he was going for


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

errr- he seemed to have real difficulty deadlifting the 230lb off the floor before doing the 'curls' not the best indication of a strongman in my book.


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> ok ok... the form was a little bad, i'll make up for it by doing some press work on the smith


Superflo? supermuggybonehead more like!.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

you missed his warm up set


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

What an idiot!

He wont be doing that long before he gets an injury.........


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Its all about the form


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

MXMAD said:


> What an idiot!
> 
> He wont be doing that long before he gets an injury.........


 lol he's probably been training like that for decades


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

whats with the noise in those press ups.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Im sure he was practicing his head butting skills lol


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Hilarious. But his form isnt that far removed form what you see in the gym!


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Hilarious. But his form isnt that far removed form what you see in the gym!


----------



## OCR.HD (Nov 3, 2008)

cant believe he is still walking


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

It looked like he was having a mega sneezing fit! Or a bad case of epilepsy! :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Hilarious. But his form isnt that far removed form what you see in the gym!


That's definitely the best ones, great full extension before getting into the next rep.

What a complete retard!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo what a ****ing idiot


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

the noise he makes when he lifts it off the floor :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Lads read some of the comments on the vids of people backing him up and slating others for putting him down, priceless! Also they refer to some of his other vids as back up - back up of the fact the man is a complete **** more like!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

LMFAO!!! :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

new i was going wrong somewhere:confused1:.....need to get meself a headband:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Hilarious. But his form isnt that far removed form what you see in the gym!


What the fcuk is that :lol:



RJ68 said:


> new i was going wrong somewhere:confused1:.....need to get meself a headband:thumb: :thumb:


 :lol:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

one of the comment lifted from youtube:

I think you should think a little more about this man's fitness. He's been training his entire life. He is incredibly fit. He has videos where he executes over 1,000 pushups in one sitting - he in fact, has many of these. His upper body strength is unmatched here on youtube. I admit that he looks strange executing these, and no one else seems to do these, but this man knows what he is doing. For you to patronize him degrades you. You really think you can give him advice?

HA HA HA


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

PMSL, it is Joe when he gets his cast off, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

hehe this one made me laugh! more posing then anything else


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Love this comment from the second video:

superflo should shower more often ...and with soap please! 2x per day you must shower my man. LEONARDO DA VINCI gym would really appreciate it if you did so,once b4 your workout and again after your workout. peace.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL......

Check this out --> Click me <--


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

Incredible Bulk said:


> :lol:


 Isnt the basic principle behind weight training, moving the weight not the body, what a dumbass


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

1 day i hope to be as strong as superflo:thumb: looooooool


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> hehe this one made me laugh! more posing then anything else


His message to his 'fans' is brilliant:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

MXMAD said:


> What an idiot!
> 
> He wont be doing that long before he gets an injury.........


Ah well death will probably catch him first anyways lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I do believe his ROM is a little suspect on the exercises:laugh:

I would love to see him squat:bounce:

Good find:thumb:


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

lmao class find, although good on him for still trying at 60+ but he is failing miserably lol


----------

